# Where do you buy your gear Online?



## Vaporeon (Aug 1, 2012)

Sup guys, where do you, personally, find the best quality goggles and other accessories on the worldwide web??

Thanks, I love you :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I support local snowboard reps and companies as much as possible, and always try to purchase locally if I can. Don't get me wrong the internet is great for many handy purchases that are just not reasonable to buy locally - every single thing in Best Buy, for example: you can get the upgraded version cheaper with free shipping from the internet, and shopping at Best Buy wont do your local economy any favors. Going to a shop actually supports riders and the very basis for the progression of the sport. 

Also I like to break things and then take them back to the store with a great attitude, fingers crossed, but ready to spend more money(recipe for success, sympathy, stickers, swag, hidden discounts, etc). Returning shit on the internet is a pain in the dick.


----------



## Vaporeon (Aug 1, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I support local snowboard reps and companies as much as possible, and always try to purchase locally if I can. Don't get me wrong the internet is great for many handy purchases that are just not reasonable to buy locally - every single thing in Best Buy, for example: you can get the upgraded version cheaper with free shipping from the internet, and shopping at Best Buy wont do your local economy any favors. Going to a shop actually supports riders and the very basis for the progression of the sport.
> 
> Also I like to break things and then take them back to the store with a great attitude, fingers crossed, but ready to spend more money(recipe for success, sympathy, stickers, swag, hidden discounts, etc). Returning shit on the internet is a pain in the dick.


Totally agree with you on returning items online, what a hassle. Only thing is traffic sucks in L.A. so I can't always drive to a good place

I meant more Amazon.com. You can sometimes get a good deal since they reduce the prices a bit. 



> you can get the upgraded version cheaper with free shipping from the internet, and shopping at Best Buy wont do your local economy any favors. Going to a shop actually supports riders and the very basis for the progression of the sport.


This is pretty smart...thanks for the comment

Lol @ breaking things and returning them, I do that too !!


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Another plug for Amazon is their marketplace which is a pass through for smaller businesses, eventnough there is a fee. 

That said, I am in PA and Buckmans is my hometown shop and we buy almost everything there. They have great consignment in the fall and deep discounts end of season which makes them competitive with almost anything on the internet and they also do internet sales. Try to support local if you can!

I also like Backcountry.com for gear overall that i often cannot find locally.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Id love to support a local shop but the one at the place I ride sucks and the only other one really is 2 and a half hours from me so I order most of my stuff from Eternalsnow.com. Ive never really had to return anything and Ive never had any problems with my orders, they get shipped out right away, and get here quick!


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

The House Burton Snowboards, Snowboard Boots, Bindings, Jackets, Pants, Clothing, K2, Ride, DC, Holden, Bonfire usually has a decent amount of things. I usually find a item i like, then shop around for deals. I know, im a loser. No local shops that are dedicated board shops, so, no need for me to support the halfways.

But really, there are quite a few stores online, you'll find most of them when you shop for deals.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

eternalsnow is good. The cheapest is google shopping or amazon.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm four hours away from any retail shop so I have to buy most things on the web.

I like Evo, Peter Glen and Dogfunk.

I'm a gear whore so I'm always looking around shops in Dillon, Friso and Silverthorne when I'm up boarding. You can get pretty good deals if you just ask.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> I'm four hours away from any retail shop so I have to buy most things on the web.
> 
> I like Evo, Peter Glen and Dogfunk.
> 
> I'm a gear whore so I'm always looking around shops in Dillon, Friso and Silverthorne when I'm up boarding. You can get pretty good deals if you just ask.


Check out Wake n Skate in Omaha, they's my boys, ask for Nick or Rob, tell em Sushi Drew sentcha.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Check out Wake n Skate in Omaha, they's my boys, ask for Nick or Rob, tell em Sushi Drew sentcha.


That's four hours the other way


----------



## Vaporeon (Aug 1, 2012)

2hipp4u said:


> I'm four hours away from any retail shop so I have to buy most things on the web.
> 
> I like Evo, Peter Glen and Dogfunk.
> 
> I'm a gear whore so I'm always looking around shops in Dillon, Friso and Silverthorne when I'm up boarding. You can get pretty good deals if you just ask.


I sense some heavy flirting going on here


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I look around locally first and can usually find what I want or have it ordered by one of the locals. When you stick local, on a regular basis, most will give you some sort of hook up. if for some reason I can't find it in a shop between Edwards and breckenridge I will look online for the best deal. Over the years I have made Friends with a few companyowners and they just give me pro form discount codes since between my wife, son and I we go through some gear..... Plus we all love shopping and buying. 


The key is not to get all bent out of shape because the won't come off their price by $20 to match an online store. Get over it and buy local, it works out for the better in the end. When my son is riding on his own and something happens to his gear, he can walk in to 3-4 different shops and they will help him fix it or give him a new one that I can settle up with later...... For a good deal. This rolls into summer sports now too like mountain bing and long boarding.....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

2hipp4u said:


> That's four hours the other way


soz thot u were in lincoln


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> soz thot u were in lincoln


????

Eh no. Im pretty close to the colorado-nebraska border


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Sup Vaporeon, I'm from Fullerton too! Sick. That said check out geartrade.com. Normally, the few months right after the season ends, they have a shit ton of gear for sale. It's like an ebay for outdoor gear/sports, but better cuz there's no bidding, it's all buy it now. Most of the gear for sale is from backcountry.com anyways, it's just returned gear or w.e. if you don't mind someone else owning, ripping off the tag, and sending it back, then buying it for 50% off! Got most of my gear from there. New K2 Maysis for $127(normally $250), 686 jacket and pants for $90 total(normally about $200 and $250 a piece), and my Lib Tec Attack Banana for $207 (normally $579). I'd say that's a win in my book. Right now however, most of the shit has been bought and hasn't been restocked yet since the next season has come up yet, but give it a check out. Shit, if you ever go boarding and need to carpool/split costs hit me up!


----------



## Nolan (Sep 6, 2010)

Geartrade is da bomb! Also departmentofgoods.com usually hassome pretty good deals. It is the outlet store for backcountry. if you are looking for something specific use the searchbar at cleansnipe.com, they can usually find the best prices from any website.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Also, check out theclymb.com. First, you need to request a membership to there. Once you do, it's members only, but they have all sorts of sales on all kinds of Outdoor companies. Right now they have Spy Platoon goggles on sale for $60 brand new. two weeks ago they had Von Zipper goggles and 2013 Lib Tech boards for sale. Its an awesome site if you like outdoor gear. they sell fishing gear, camping gear, knives, summer/winter clothes, long boards, all kinds of stuff


----------



## Tahoeshredder (Aug 15, 2012)

Dogfunk.com: Snowboards | Skateboards | Snowboard Gear & Clothing | Burton, DC, Volcom & More Brands

They are the best online retailer. All board company. Returns are super easy. They'll refund you even before they receive the merchandise.

I have been in shops and in some I have walked around for 20 minutes beofre someone comes up and wants to help. Plus, during the season, you have a bunch of noob sales people who really don't care what it is I'm trying to tell them. They are more concerned with the 5 other people who are trying to buy thier first snowboard behind me.

Sad to say but I have had a better shopping experience with dogfunk. The chat tool is helpful, I have NEVER called them. I always use chat and it's awesome.

Another cool one is buysnow.com


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought my board/boots/bindings from a local snow/ski shop and the service i got was excellent, granted i was the only person in the store at the time . Spent about 2 hours with the owner going over everything and picking out what would be good for me, and he gave me a great deal! That said, ive bought all my accessories since from theclymb.com


----------

